# Come Join the MoYu Not-Cult! (Qiyi and MoYu Need members for the planned comps!)



## Timoth3 (May 25, 2020)

I am inviting you today (or tomorrow) to join the MoYu not a cult. Assuming we get a decent amount of members we may be competing against the MGC Fanclub. Details on that are not yet known.

Why you should join the MoYu not a cult:
1. Moyu has the best 4x4s (possibly 5x5? Auchuong WR M just came out) and many main the Moyu WoRM and GTS3M.

2. By joining the MoYu not a cult you gain access to the ultimate comeback in the cubing community only available as a member. (*you are insulted* MO YU!)

3. We have cookies. Yes. Cookies. Does the MGC Fanclub have that? No. Well, maybe, I’m not sure.

What you can expect as a member:
1. A point system to determine the ultimate MoYu not a cult member (details on this are in the works).

2. Head to head team battles against other not cults to determine the ultimate brand of cubes. (More not cults are needed for this to happen. Feel free to step up and create a rival to the best not a cult!)

3. Cookies not really, sorry. 

How you join:
Send me a picture of your MoYu collection. Only one is needed to join. However, the more MoYu cubes you have the better your rank will be.

Members:
@Timoth3
@Cubingcubecuber
@EliteCuber
@Master_Disaster
@CrispyCubing
@u Cube
@Phyun


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Come join the Qiyi club for an epic head to head cubing race with the MGC and MOYU cults!!!!!


I am creating a Qiyi club for people who like Qiyi and their sub brands. Requirements for joining the Qiyi club: You must have 3 or more Qiyi WCA event puzzles or you must main 2 Qiyi WCA event puzzles to be eligible to join.. Valk cubes and X-man cubes count! To be a Member you need 3-5 Qiyi...




www.speedsolving.com





We have milkshakes.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 25, 2020)

I think it's not true that MoYu has the best 5x5s, the Valk 5 is the best.


----------



## Timoth3 (May 25, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I think it's not true that MoYu has the best 5x5s, the Valk 5 is the best.


True, we don’t know how good the auchuong worm is yet. I’ll edit it.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 25, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> I am inviting you today (or tomorrow) to join the MoYu not a cult. Assuming we get a decent amount of members we may be competing against the MGC Fanclub. Details on that are not yet known.
> 
> Why you should join the MoYu not a cult:
> 1. Moyu has the best 4x4s (possibly 5x5? Auchuong WR M just came out) and many main the Moyu WoRM and GTS3M.
> ...


Do sub brands count?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Do sub brands count?


They do for my Club https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...ubing-race-with-the-mgc-and-moyu-cults.77563/


----------



## Timoth3 (May 25, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Do sub brands count?


Absolutely


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 25, 2020)

Does YJ count as a MoYu sub brand?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

I have a good idea on how we will battle. In Cubing at Home 5 we find the average of the top 3 competitors in our Club/Cult in every event. If less than 3 people competed, just average the averages of people who did compete. The Club/Cult who wins an event gets 5 points, 2nd place gets 3 points, and last place gets -1 points. We then tally up all of the points and the Club/Cult with the most points wins!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 26, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Does YJ count as a MoYu sub brand?


NO they are not affiliated anymore. CHOOSE YOUR SIDE MR CCC

COME JOIN THE MGC! WE ARE THE MOST ESTABLISHED CLUB AND HAVE THE MOST MEMBERS!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 26, 2020)

Moyu WoRM
yes the. Moyu worm a very good main


----------



## sumtingwong (May 26, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Does YJ count as a MoYu sub brand?


It's actually the other way around, moyu is a subbrand of yj


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 26, 2020)

sumtingwong said:


> It's actually the other way around, moyu is a subbrand of yj


Well it was before they split. Basically Moyu used YJ factories, then a couple of years ago they became independent of each other (I think) and therefore became separate companies. This is also why the MFJS Sub-brand was founded to keep budget cubers interested in Moyu. Same for YJ when they made the MGC Line so they could appeal to elite speedcubers. All in all I think that after the split both companies have done very well in providing excellent quality products that are actually different from previous versions (GAN stop selling us the same cube with a slight variation in customizability that no one asked for since it was already in the EDM and you literally just stole that and the dual elasticity system. Gotta love the apple of cubing without the parts that make apple good)


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> NO they are not affiliated anymore. CHOOSE YOUR SIDE MR CCC
> 
> COME JOIN THE MGC! WE ARE THE MOST ESTABLISHED CLUB AND HAVE THE MOST MEMBERS!


I think my club has more, we have 7 people.


----------



## EliteCuber (May 26, 2020)

I WILL JOIN!
ps do u want to work with the WoRM gang since WoRM is part of MoYu?


----------



## Timoth3 (May 26, 2020)

UPDATE: Cake is offered digitally now as well. Also, if we actually want to organize these team comps we could use a couple of members for the MoYu not a cult and the Qiyi somethinrathers so regardless if neither Qiyi or Moyu is your favorite brand we still need YOU so this can happen.


----------



## Master_Disaster (May 26, 2020)

I would like to join.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 26, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Does YJ count as a MoYu sub brand?


YJ counts in the MGC club...


----------



## Timoth3 (May 27, 2020)

Master_Disaster said:


> I would like to join.View attachment 12342


Added! Welcome!


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 27, 2020)

I think it's time I choose a side... Moyu is the obvious choice for me.

Moyu has the best screwdrivers, the best cube stands, and oh yeah, their cubes are pretty great too.


----------



## Timoth3 (May 27, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> I think it's time I choose a side... Moyu is the obvious choice for me.
> View attachment 12344
> Moyu has the best screwdrivers, the best cube stands, and oh yeah, their cubes are pretty great too.


Added!


----------



## u Cube (May 27, 2020)

Ill join, sending pictures later.
My moyu cubes:
Worm 2x2
Worm 3x3
GTS1
Aosu GTS1M
2 Aosu GTS2Ms
Cubicle Custom Aochuang GTSM
2 Moyu magnetic pyras ( both broken  )
2 Moyu Aoyans

So 11 I can think of right now, maybe more when I get a picture.
Also the aoyan is the only good skewb.


----------



## Timoth3 (May 27, 2020)

Added!


----------



## Phyun (May 30, 2020)

4 moyu 3x3s:
WRM, EDM pro, Gts2 and weilong V2


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 30, 2020)

Phyun said:


> 4 moyu 3x3s:
> WRM, EDM pro, Gts2 and weilong V2View attachment 12416


How on earth did you get a stickerless EDM?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> How on earth did you get a stickerless EDM?


I am guessing he meant the Yuexiao Pro.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am guessing he meant the Yuexiao Pro.


Ah, that makes more sense. I was about to start scavenging everywhere to find a stickerless EDM.


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 13, 2021)

Ayoooo, Moyu fans come here.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 13, 2021)

I’m both a moyu and a gan fan, am i allowed?


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 13, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> I’m both a moyu and a gan fan, am i allowed?


sure, why not ?


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 13, 2021)

yes
699 messages LOL


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 13, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> sure, why not ?


Just wondering

i really like the wr m 2020, it’s been my main since i got it (along with the 11m pro)



ObscureCuber said:


> yes
> 699 messages LOL


_Nice_


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 13, 2021)

Definitely a huge moyu fan. I'd rather main a meilong over and 11 m. They just fit my turning style perfectly


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 14, 2021)

MoYu cubes are worth it because they're dirt cheap because they perform well for their price point.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm fine with any brand. I also have an RS or Meilong 4x4 which is now disassembled.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 14, 2021)

I used to buy Moyu Meilong/MFJS cubes, their 4x4 sucks, 6x6 and 7x7 are okay, 5x5 is good, and 3x3 is not as good as others but very quiet


----------



## YoungPotatoBoi (Sep 18, 2021)

Noice I use MoYu.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 18, 2021)

MoYu 21x21


----------

